# Anyone else have great success with cat tunnels?



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

I bought one at petco on sale despite my expectation that it was going to get ignored just like the fake mice, scratching posts, battery powered laser toys that I thought they would love. However I was pleasantly surprised that they LOVED it. Only 1 out of 6 disapprove which I think is a win! I have two now just so that they dont fight over it. Anyone else have cats that go crazy for these tunnels?
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Haha! I have a crinkle tunnel for mine and they love it! Favorite games are. "Can you see me now" and "Ambush Cat "!!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

That's the next best thing after boxes. Angelo hogs the tunnel all the time. Ponyo is not allowed. Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought one a couple years ago which was ignored just like everything else I buy or make them to play with, so I gave it to my friend that has 3 cats. 2 of the 3 love it. Cats are SO weird.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

We're definitely tunnelers around here!! ..our FAVORITE ever toy!!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I’m so glad you posted because my cats just love them and I had put it up a while back because we had a guest stay with us for a while and I totally forgot all about it. I’ll have to find it again.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know how my cats would feel about a tunnel, but I'm going to buy one the next time I'm at the pet store and find out!


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh man do they love tunnels. I have one in the living room and they love to chase each other and zoom through it. They also do sneak attacks on the side openings.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

cat_face OMG! My heart jumped, I thought you had hacked my computer and gotten a photo of my living room, because that 1st photo of yours is EXACTLY my tunnel and my cat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Only Nikita uses it, but it's been a Godsend with her.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Only the floorboards tell me that photo is not mine. I have carpeting where the tunnel is.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

lol, noooo, no computer hacking here. 

That's Sadie in the 1st pic and she loves that center peep hole. We play peek-a-boo all the time lol She's as nutty as I am :wiggle


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I only take it out once in awhile because it got a little use and then.....
Sometimes I hide a treat in there. Only one cat will use it and what is funny is that she sticks 1/2 in one end and the other half sticks out but she thinks she is hidden. Of course she doesn't like her son jumping on her so my tunnel wasn't a great hit but also it was a cheap one.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine love them. We have 2 tunnels. Sometimes I tie them together (with a gap that kitties can fit thru). They don't play in them for long though...they love to nap in there. The lining is torn up in one of them..I made the mistake of putting catnip in it.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Emily likes her tunnel when playing with one of her toys on a string. She dives into it to chase the toy.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I thought I had a cat tunnel till I got home and found that it wasn't a tunnel but a crinkle bag!!  I'm a dork....they love the bag...well gizmo more so I know a tunnel would get good reviews


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

forgot to put the tunnels away last night, and boy, the kitties must have had a lot of fun after we went to bed. One tunnel was halfway down the stairs (not a full flight, just a few steps) The other had migrated about 4 feet and was smushed in from the top. No wonder they seem a little tuckered out this morning!

rcat


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought an inexpensive tunnel and it has mesh but it collapses. Does anyone have any ideas how to stiffen it up to keep it open more.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

So I got a tunnel...and let me just say A+ they both LOVE it I got an animal fur one and it has a hanging ball in it and a hole at the top. They go crazy for it..marshall gets a lil more excited...kinda spazzes out...so fun to watch them. Good job mom.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gizmothecat, It is fun to watch them race thru it and pounce on each other!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Gizmothecat, It is fun to watch them race thru it and pounce on each other!


Hahaha yes there was pouncing, diving, rolling!! Marshall is sleeping in it right now . Life is good ....with cats in it


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Hahaha yes there was pouncing, diving, rolling!! Marshall is sleeping in it right now . Life is good ....with cats in it


I so agree!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> So I got a tunnel...and let me just say A+ they both LOVE it I got an animal fur one and it has a hanging ball in it and a hole at the top. They go crazy for it..marshall gets a lil more excited...kinda spazzes out...so fun to watch them. Good job mom.


 Wow I may have to buy one of those. The one I have is actually for toddlers and after my grandson grew out of it I gave it to the cats. ;-)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

builder said:


> Wow I may have to buy one of those. The one I have is actually for toddlers and after my grandson grew out of it I gave it to the cats. ;-)


Builder, That's funny! I've got a crinkle tunnel, I like the one that gizmothecat got to...I may look for one of the furry ones!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Well it IS getting cold...hahahaha. I just liked the animal print one...get one...soooo much fun!!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Btw...the fuzzy animal print one I got....crinkle TOO! It was only a couple dollars more than the regular one...it ties up nice and hopefully will stop trying to get off the loops so it will still tie up right


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a fury throw blanket with a lion print on it. I leave on the couch for when I get cold or take a nap and none of my cats will touch it. If I have it spread out on the couch they will walk around it with putting one paw on it. I thought they would love it but they are afraid of it.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

builder said:


> I have a fury throw blanket with a lion print on it. I leave on the couch for when I get cold or take a nap and none of my cats will touch it. If I have it spread out on the couch they will walk around it with putting one paw on it. I thought they would love it but they are afraid of it.


when i put down my area rug marshall wouldnt go near it for at least a full week. gizmo loved it the day i put it down. she isnt really afraid of anyhing....where marshall makes sure gizmo is ok with it....only then will he get some courage.

hes sleeping in the tunnel...its made by petco...its on sale on line....15 bucks....it only has one hole on the top.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I was thinking about buying this one on Amazon because it not too much and the color will not clash with the rest of my living room.

Amazon.com: SmartyKat CrackleChute Collapsible Tunnel Cat Toy: Pet Supplies


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

builder said:


> I was thinking about buying this one on Amazon because it not too much and the color will not clash with the rest of my living room.
> 
> Amazon.com: SmartyKat CrackleChute Collapsible Tunnel Cat Toy: Pet Supplies


mine soooooo clashes....hahahahah but its ok. that one on amazon looks great and a good price too!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I finally got one (for my older boys mostly). I was very skeptical they would play with it, but they do. Jem loves it and will play for 30 minutes. Scout (the laziest cat in the world) will play for about 5 minutes pretty aggressively, then take a nap in there. He's quite happy because he likes to hide behind the curtains, in closets, etc. for naps, so this is right up his alley.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> mine soooooo clashes....hahahahah but its ok. that one on amazon looks great and a good price too!!


The one I had for my grandson was bright blue with cartoon characters all over it. It was Ok then with children toys all over the place but it just looked so out of place without the toys, so I was always putting it up when we had company until I forgot to bring it out again. :sad


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

marshall will play in it to...then fall asleep......lightweight hahahah

well its not like i have alot of company coming over.....butim gonna put mine up tomorrow...and then take it back out in a couple of days...im afraid they will get bored of it...they are spoiled with new things all the time


----------

